# Hagen Nutrafin NO3-test useless?



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Hello all.

I bought a Nutrafin PO4 and NO3-test-kit yesterday and followed the instructions of Edwards PPS-calibration-routine.

The PO4-test showed 0.5 ppm on the 1.0 ppm solution I've made so I guess it could be useful knowing that.

But the NO3-test didn't show any color at all, even when I tried to measure the standard solution itself(!). When I measured a low-tech I got some color, as if the Nutrafin NO3-test only measured DON instead of both DON and DIN. My JBL-NO3-test showed exactly 10 ppm.

Question 1) The Nutrafin NO3-testkit is useless to meausure inorganic NO3?

Question 2) Why the heck is reagent bottle 1 (17 ml) so much bigger than reagent bottle 2 (10 ml)? You use the same amount of drops (5).


----------



## John S (Jan 18, 2005)

ya i could never figure out why one bottle was bigger lol


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

I am in the other extreme. My test shows when i tets my aquarium water high levels of NO3 (my fish are fine even if the test shows the hightest). And when i test my tap water it shows <5.

Q2: I think that the drops reagent bottle 2 makes are smaller or the Hagen manufacture is .....


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I've never used the kits in question but I would GUESS that the bottle is larger so there is more room to shake the reagents. Also, the test could be expired. Hagen kits have an expiration of four years and are supposed to have that info marked on the kit according to Hagen: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/test_kits_life.php

If the kit is not marked I would contact Hagen and ask about an expiration. There should be at least a Lot number printed on each bottle.


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Thank you all for the responses. The expiration date is in 2008, and I've contacted Hagen via their website.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

When Hagen responds, ask them how long their reagents are good once they are opened. I have seen it recommended that reagents and also some calibration solutions be replaced once the bottle has been open longer than a year. Maybe this is an issue also.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi
I’ve been using only Hagen Nutrafin test kits and never had a bad one. Only the NO3 color tables where the fresh water and the sea water are switched. That’s it.


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

The response from Hagen:

"Please check the expiry date which is mentioned on the carton box (for example 07/31/2008).
That means you can use this item till 31st July 2008. After this date you shouldn't use it.

Further we checked your issue with our product manager and it could be that you have a very, very old item.
*We have had such Test Kit with 2 reagent bottles some years ago. The ones we sell has only 1 reagent bottle.*"

So my exp.date is good but it seems to be an old test anyway. Will contact my local Hagen retailer.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I have found most hobby grade tests for NO3, Fe and PO4 all but useless. I gave up on testing them. I'll test NO3 and it says 15ppm. I'll let a lfs test it (same brand test kit) and they get 5ppm.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Here is a quick story about AP test kit. 

75G heavily stocked tank with East African cichlids. Water was changed at least once weekly to keep NO3 in check. 

AP NO3 showed - about 0-5ppm 

LaMotte showed - RED RED RED sample. LaMotte test kit goes up to 44ppm if I'm not mistaken and sample in vial was waaay off that chart. I completed this test on friday, day before the water change so I know that NO3 wasn't 0-5ppm. 

Will I ever use AP NO3 test kit ? NEVER !!!

Will I ever use AP KH / GH test kit ? YES !!!


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

defdac,

i must have the exact same kit you have because it invariable tests in the 10-20 ppm range no matter what aquarium (planted or not) i use it on. i have 2 reagents as well.

i think the bottle size is different because they administer different size drops.

but i agree with simpte on this...hobby-grade test kits are garbage.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Had Hagen/Nutrafin. Now have Lamotte. Much happier now. Enough said.


----------

